# Tour de Romandy - SPOILERS



## grellboy (27 Apr 2018)

Anyone see Tour de Romandy earlier? Hilly TT not too long and I thought it was interesting that he looked like he won on a normal road bike: not even any tri bars, unlike most of those behind him.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Apr 2018)

Thanks for that, I was just away to watch the stage, having avoided seeing the result


----------



## grellboy (27 Apr 2018)

Pro Tour Punditry said:


> Thanks for that, I was just away to watch the stage, having avoided seeing the result


Oh Jeez!! Sorry!! Now going to find my dunce hat and sit in the corner.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Apr 2018)

grellboy said:


> Oh Jeez!! Sorry!! Now going to find my dunce hat and sit in the corner.


"one of those things", I'll survive.


----------

